# Help from Malti Breeder(s) Needed Please



## poochlover (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi-I am hoping someone here can help me or point me in the right direction......I had a little maltese that was killed in July of this year. I was with my dogs (Beau the yorkie and Daisy the maltese) in a place of business. They were each on their leashes and I took them outside to go to the bathroom. A rottie came from across the street-unleashed, unrestrained, running loose. It grabbed my Daisy and killed her. She died in my arms as I rushed her to the vet. I am hoping I posted the pictures correctly here so you can see what a beautiful, lovely dog she was. She was 8 years old and didn't deserve to die this way. 

I am suing the owner of the Rottie dog for having a dog such as this loose and unrestrained. He is the owner of a business that was across the way from the business I was visiting with my dogs. I would be devastated it this happened to someone else and this is the only way i can "punish" the owner of the dog. 

In Colorado, I can only sue for the "market value" of the dog. During my most recent court hearing, I gave a statement that she was worth $1500, therefore I was seeking the $1500 (plus 65 for cremation). The owner of the Rottie disputed that and said that he would only give me $500. I explained to the judge that she was smaller female with a "baby doll" face and perfect black points-making her more expensive. She was of pet quality, not show quality, however. 

I have to know obtain a notarized statement from one or more breeders, along with a biography or curriculm vitae as to what makes this person knowledgable about the breed (like number of years of doing breeding or sales, etc). Daisy was a 4# female maltese and she had pure black points and was very well proportioned and extremely healthy. she had a "baby doll" face meaning a shorter nose and well proportioned face. I am willing to pay someone for the time in providing such documentation. hopefully, someone can help me and I can gladly send pictures so you can see what a lovely dog she was. Again, i know I can't replace her, but I am determined to make this dog owner more responsible through his checkbook. Thanks in advance for your help.......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrible thing to have happen to your sweet Daisy. My beloved cat was killed right in our backyard many years ago right in front of my eyes. I still get upset to think about it to this day. :grouphug: 

I can understand how much you want to make this person be responsible. Did Daisy have a good pedigree with champions? It would be easier to guess at a market value if she did. If not, I think your best bet is to contact Daisy's breeder and get a statement from her about her value.

I hope you don't mind, but I am going to get on my soapbox one more time and remind people how important it is to carry Muzzle (doggie mace) with you at all times. All it takes is one shake from a large dog to break the neck of a little Maltese or cat. Don't let a loose dog even get that close or you very likely won't be able to save your dog.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What an awful thing to happen to you and your doggie! YES MAKE THAT OWNER PAY!

Good luck to you,
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss and for the horrible nightmare of seeing your Daisy killed in front of you. You must have felt so helpless. Do you mind if I ask where you are located in Colorado? The reason I ask is I have a friend whose neighbor just paid $3,000 for a pet quality Maltese from a breeder there. They are located in Ft. Collins.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost your poor little Daisy. She was a cute little girl! By all means, you should get that rotti off the streets.


----------



## poochlover (Jul 25, 2007)

> I am so sorry for you loss and for the horrible nightmare of seeing your Daisy killed in front of you. You must have felt so helpless. Do you mind if I ask where you are located in Colorado? The reason I ask is I have a friend whose neighbor just paid $3,000 for a pet quality Maltese from a breeder there. They are located in Ft. Collins.[/B]


Hi-Thanks for responding. Daisys' breeder is no longer in business-the woman passed away of cancer and the husband doesn't know anything about where the dogs went. I couldn't prevent it from happening-even if i had mace or anything else. The rottie came from behind and I never saw him coming-the rottie only had my daisy for a second-never shook her because I grabbed the rotties collar right away. The one puncture wound she had was in her lung and she couldn't breath. 

I'm in Denver and I don't think the breeder has to be in Denver. Could you possibly ask if they know the breeder and if they would be willing to help me out? I don't think this is going to be a difficult thing to do, but the judge is saying without a notarized statement, it isn't admissable. Thank you so much-I don't wish this on anyone every because it has been a nightmare.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so sorry for what happened. It is surely every Malt owner's worst nightmare. It makes me afraid to even take mine out anywhere. 

I hope you'll be able to get the information you need. There are several breeders here on SM. I hope they can help you make that Rottie's owner pay for what he/she allowed to happen by their negligance.

Hugs and condolences to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would look for show breeders near you as that would make it easier
for them to give a statement and have it notarized. Actually, you could
join them at the notary public's office or wherever he/she might be.
I would think you should get more than 1500 as prices have gone up
in the past several years.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. That is horrible! Losing my pup was bad enough but at least it was a natural death at the end of a long life. I am so, so against unrestrained dogs! I don't care if they are sweet Golden Retrievers,Lab or whatever, the breed really has nothing to do with the safety of your dog and other dogs. Why do people think that their dog will not dart into the street and get run over? Why do they assume their dog will not attack and kill another dog? I just don't get it. And, I was raised in the country where my parents NEVER restrained or kenneled a pet. The result was they all got run over or poisoned or trapped and limped home a week later having chewed their foot off. What is WRONG with people who THINK they love animals???? You will never find one of mine running loose anywhere but my fenced in back yard. And when I did not have that I walked him on a leash and/or used puppy pads.

I hope you have good luck in getting some sort of closure for this. It seems ridiculously unfair to me that a responsible dog owner has to lose their dog to an irresponsible owner and not be paid back as much as possible.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a nightmare, and what the heck's wrong with people letting their dogs run loose? What a tragedy.

Unfortunaltely, I believe you can only go after vet costs, and the value of the doggie, as they are considered property. Your precious baby was 8-years-old, and I doubt a breeder's selling price for a pup would do you much good. 

Once again, I am very sorry.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I just saw this post. I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot even imagine what you and your girl went through in those few moments!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

I was wondering if you found a breeder to give you a notarized statement? I am located in Colorado and would be happy to help you out with a statement.

I would like to let you know that most female Maltese prices start at $2000 and up. At lbs. your girl as a puppy would probably be somewhere around $3000 at today's prices.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am sooo sorry for your loss! What a horrible thing for your Daisy to go through and for you to witness :smcry: :smcry: Hugs to you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I feel so sorry for you and your little dog, Yes make the owner pay, (I had a cat killed by a pit bull when I was first married, its awful)
anyway, I am no lawyer, but I think you can sue for punative damages and maybe pain and suffering, and maybe try for wrongful death. you can do that if you lose a family member, why not a pet family member, good luck, please keep us posted
again so sorry for you loss :grouphug:


----------

